# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Սև Գոտի / Kuro Obi

## Leo Negri

Էրեկ նայեցի ճապոնական Kuro Obi ֆիլմը: Խորհուրդ էին տվել` որպես փայլուն մարտական խորեոգրաֆիա պարունակող ավանդական կարատեի մասին շատ հավես ճապոնական կինո: Ինչ կարելիա ասել?

Լինումա չի լինում, ով գիտի 20րդ դարի սկզբում, Օկինավա կղզում կարատեի վարբեդա լինում: Վարբեդը ունի երեք սան` մեկը մյուսից բոյով, բուսաթով /իհարկե ճապոնական ստանդարտներով/: Սաներին վարբեդը պատմումա, թե ինչ խաղաղասեր բանա կարատեն: Ասելա թե որ մեջը վիզ ջարդող, թայ աչք հանող, կոկորդին խփող, մարդուն պատառ պատառ անող հնարքներ կան` էդ ոչինչ, իսկ դե իրականում կարատեն միմիայն ինքնակատարելագործմանը նվիրված պացիֆիստական արվեստա: Դե, թեյի ծիսակարգի նման: 

Չոեյը անտաղանդա, բայց շատ արդարամիտ: Տայկայը ագրեսիվ, սրան նրան աջուձաղ փռող ու պատով տվող երիտասարդա: Գիրյուն պացիֆիստա` լինելով Տայկայի չափ տաղանդավոր, ինքը հավատարիմա ուսուցչի պատգամներին, ու մենակ պաշտպանվելովա կռվում:

Ու մի չքնաղ օր գալիսա ճապոնական բանակի կորրումպացված օֆիցերը: Օֆիցերը երիտասարդ կարատեկաներին ու իրանց ուսուցչին պատմումա, որ իրանց մարզասրահը ենթարկվումա էկսպրոպրիացիայի: Ինչից հետո անտաղանդ Չոէյի ձեռին թրով են տալիս, Տայկայը, անտեսելով ուսուցչի պացիֆիստական կոչերը, մի քանի ճապոնացի զինվորա փռում, Գիրյուն էլ հետ չմնալու համար կորումպացված սպային պաշտպանողական ոճի դեմոնստրացիայա տալիս:

Հեդո վարբեդը մեռնումա, ու սեփական սև գոտին կտակում սաներից ամենաարժանիին: Որպես անտաղանդ, բայց արդարամիտ անձնավորություն, Չոէյը պիտի իրա մոտ պահի վարբեդի մաշած, սպիտակած սև գոտին` ու տենա, թե իր ավելի տաղանդավոր ընգերներից ումա տալու: Ճապոնական բանակում էլ տենում են, կարատեն ինչ լավ բանա, ու շտապ վարբեդի սաներին զորակոչում են, որ զինվորներից կարատե սովորացնեն ու այլ ծառայություններ մատուցեն կորրումպացված ղեկավարությանը ու ճապոնական միլիտարիստական ռեժիմին:

Ինչը դուր էկավ` ֆիլմի երեք գլխավոր դերասանն էլ կարատեի սև գոտի են: Ասելա թե կռիվները ոչ միայն շատ հավես են մշակված, այլև կատարվում են գործից հասկացող մարդկանց կողմից: Նայելը խիստ հաճելիա, նամանավանդ վերջին արթհաուզային կռիվը շատ լավնա: Մի խոսքով` շատ գեղեցիկ կարատե կինոյա:

Ինչը դուր չեկավ` պատմականորեն ֆիլմի միջի կարատեն չի համապատասխանում 20րդ դարի սկզբի օկինավյան կարատեին: Սև գոտի էդ վախտ կարատեի մեջ մեծ մասամբ չկար, գոտիների համակարգը էդ վախտ նոր էր հորինվել, ու դեռևս կիրառվում էր մենակ ջուդոյում /կարատեի մեջ մցվելա 1924թվին, Շոտոկան ոճում - ֆիլմում 1930 թիվնա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ 6 տարում գոտիների համակարգը տենց լայն տարածվեր/: Մավասի գերին արվումա ժամանակակից տարբերակով, թաթի վերևով: Հին կարատեյում իրան խփում էին թաթի ներքևով: Պտուտակային ոտքով հարվածներ չկային: Ու ընդհանրապես` էդ վախտվա կարատեն շատ մխտառ արյունարբու հարձակվողական երևույթ էր, "մի հարված - մի դիակ" կարգախոսով: Էդ ֆոնի վրա Տայկայի էֆֆեկտիվ դաժան ոճը շատ ավելի օրգանիկա նայվում, քան Գիրյույի պացիֆիզմը:

Բայց դե ցանկացած դեպքում` մեծ բավականություն ստացա: Եթե էդ տիպի ֆիլմեր սիրում եք` նայել պարտադիր: Եթե կարատեի հետ ծանոթ եք` առավել ևս, ֆիլմում կարատեն շատ բարձր մակարդակի վրայա բեմականացրած:

----------

